# [FAIR USE] orange 4G une astuce ?



## greenhoouse (30 Septembre 2014)

Salut,
Comme vous l'avez peut-être deviné dans le titre je cherche un astuce pour contourner la limite de data d'orange. J'ai déjà exploser ma data depuis que j'ai mon iPhone 6 plus :'( 
si quelqu'un a une petite astuce je suis preneur mais j'ai beau chercher je n'est pas trouver
Sinon tant pis La prochaine fois je ferait gaffe


----------



## adixya (30 Septembre 2014)

Si il s'agit de tenir quelques jours tu peux racheter une recharge de 1 Go pour 5 euros il me semble (au moins chez sosh).


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2014)

Chez Bouygues aussi.


----------



## greenhoouse (1 Octobre 2014)

A ce prix la je préfère prendre une carte sim en plus avec un abonnement free 20go a 15 
5/Go il se font pas chier c'est pour ça que si y a un astuce pour contourné cette limitation je suis preneur


----------



## adixya (2 Octobre 2014)

greenhoouse a dit:


> A ce prix la je préfère prendre une carte sim en plus avec un abonnement free 20go a 15
> 5/Go il se font pas chier c'est pour ça que si y a un astuce pour contourné cette limitation je suis preneur




Oui oui il y a des milliers d'astuces pour ça, c'est très facile *lève les yeux au ciel*


----------



## greenhoouse (3 Octobre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Oui oui il y a des milliers d'astuces pour ça, c'est très facile *lève les yeux au ciel*




Merci de ton aide précieuse &#128557;


----------



## drs (4 Octobre 2014)

non il n'y a pas d'astuces pour ce genre de choses.
Les quotas sont mis en place par les opérateurs, donc point de salut, du moins de manière légale


----------



## greenhoouse (5 Octobre 2014)

drs a dit:


> non il n'y a pas d'astuces pour ce genre de choses.
> 
> Les quotas sont mis en place par les opérateurs, donc point de salut, du moins de manière légale




D'accord sa roule merci quand même du coup


----------

